

Fully Commented Commodore 64 ROM Disassembly (German) - fogus
http://www.pagetable.com/?p=718

======
Someone
I thought "let's check my knowledge of 6502 code by looking at a simple
function", and chose
[http://www.pagetable.com/c64rom/c64rom_de.html#BC58](http://www.pagetable.com/c64rom/c64rom_de.html#BC58).
That got me:

    
    
      BASIC-Funktion ABS
      .,BC58 46 66    LSR $66         Vorzeichenbit löschen
      .,BC5A 60       RTS             Rücksprung
    

I don't call that "fully commented". A logical shift right of memory at $66
clears the sign bit? Show me your data structures, please.

